# FittedUK - 30 July - pic heavy



## macca666

Decided to try Fitted this year as it's less of a travel from Scotland than other shows. Not particularly interested in the major slammed cars however there was some lovely cars and it was well worth it. Spoke to Fraser from Wowos who was there and there were others including primal details, Juicy details, shop n shine plus others so picked up some detailing gear while we were there.

Anyway here's some pics


































































































































I'll post up more later :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for sharing I would love that IMP stunning


----------



## macca666

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for sharing I would love that IMP stunning


Thanks Derek. When I post more pictures as well you'll see where my interest was :lol:

The imp looked very nice there was quite a lot of older cars /newer classics which was ideal for me as I say the slammed to the deck didn't float my boat but there was enough there to keep my interest.


----------



## macca666




----------



## macca666

Picture of wowo's stand


----------



## macca666

Saved the best two IMO for last


----------



## Derekh929

macca666 said:


> Saved the best two IMO for last


Mother of lord that 2002ti :argie::argie::argie:

I need it know even more than the e30 M3 I never thought I could ever say that


----------



## Cookies

Omg that wee tii is absolutely stunning. Some beautiful machinery there. Thanks v much for sharing!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Those two audi's had increible paint jobs but like the others, the old BMW 2002 would be my choice.

Nice pictures too, no blurry images either, top job with the camera :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Great pictures there!! 

The 2002ti is such a classic beemer - like the old M635, whenever you see one it just looks Mental Fast , even when its parked up! 👍 😍 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

muzzer said:


> Those two audi's had increible paint jobs but like the others, the old BMW 2002 would be my choice.
> 
> Nice pictures too, no blurry images either, top job with the camera :thumb:


Thanks Muzzer the first Audi was actually a wrap it was a company in Manchester and was obviously their advertising vehicle. To me it looked an excellent job as there were some very poor wraps on display 

Pictures were taken with my Samsung Galaxy S7 I had a couple of blurred but they were deleted :lol:


----------



## Jack R

That’s a nice xr2, I had one just like that in the same colour although it was never that shiny. Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## bazz

thanks for sharing the pics fella looked a good day out with a wide variety of cars


----------



## chongo

Great photos bud:thumb: that M3 is absolutely stunning always been one of my favourite cars:argie: was going to go but change my mind at the last mo:wall:


----------



## macca666

chongo said:


> Great photos bud:thumb: that M3 is absolutely stunning always been one of my favourite cars:argie: was going to go but change my mind at the last mo:wall:


It was a good day Mick I'd defo recommend it. Nice green A45 there however my pic wasn't the best because of lighting so never posted it :wall:

Think we'll be back next year only downside was it was mobbed!


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> Great photos bud:thumb: that M3 is absolutely stunning always been one of my favourite cars:argie: was going to go but change my mind at the last mo:wall:


I was actually trying to figure that one out chongo, and I don't think that's an actual M3 bud, as it's right hand drive. The reg plate makes me think it's a kitted 325i. Either way, it's one absolutely stunning machine.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wow, some proper stunners there, and have to agree with JR, that xr2 with pepperpots, that brings back some memories, not all bad but some very very good . Lol


----------



## chongo

Cookies said:


> I was actually trying to figure that one out chongo, and I don't think that's an actual M3 bud, as it's right hand drive. The reg plate makes me think it's a kitted 325i. Either way, it's one absolutely stunning machine.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


You can get them in right hand drive bud:thumb: but the front splitter does look different :detailer:


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> You can get them in right hand drive bud:thumb: but the front splitter does look different :detailer:


Just did a bit of Googling there chum, and you're right. Hartge did convert some to rhd, although opinions vary on the number converted!! Every day is a school day lol!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

Some great photos here mate. I'll eventually get more be uploaded added and maybe add them to this thread.


----------



## lemansblue92

those 2 bmws look stunning. would have gone this year as it's only down the road but had a wedding on. will try next year if only for some detailing products


----------



## DARRENLEE

Amazing cars and pictures


----------

